# How to frame and finish large radius Santa Fe style



## jjcarr1 (Jun 14, 2021)

Trying to achieve a look like shown in the image below. On standard stick-framed construction. What I'm curious about is how is the "thick" rounded look framed and drywalled? I have "ideas" on how I could do it, but wanted to see if anyone had real world examples. Basically I'm trying to achieve the "old adobe" look as much as possible on a traditional, stick-framed construction. Are there just larger-radius corner beads available, or am I building this up manually?









Also, worth noting. Should this only be done with diamond plaster, or can just traditional plaster be used?

Thanks


----------



## jjcarr1 (Jun 14, 2021)

Here is another example.


----------



## Shelwyn (Apr 10, 2015)

Go poke and tap on one of those corners, does it feel like plastic or joint compound? Or is it something else like stucco?

Is it just really thin drywall bent to shape?


----------



## jjcarr1 (Jun 14, 2021)

I don't have examples I can physically touch, but I'm pretty sure they are solid, otherwise they would crack a lot from normal use.


----------



## Shelwyn (Apr 10, 2015)

I googled it so it looks like they use adobe clay plaster. No idea what the ratios of clay pigment and water is but here's a mini tutorial I found online. Your best bet would to call a stucco company in Santa fe and just ask.






How to Make Adobe Interior Walls


How to Make Adobe Interior Walls. Adobe creates a distinctive style that is especially popular in the Southwest. You don't have to move to a desert climate or invest in a home that's made entirely of adobe to enjoy adobe decor. You can create interior adobe walls in your home or in certain rooms...




homeguides.sfgate.com





I found more information, I figured I would look up how to maintain Adobe walls in Google and ended up with a decent answer to what that is.

Adobe is a natural building material made from a mix of sand, clay, water and distinct types of organic material, different to each type, such as manure or straw.









Maintaining Your Adobe Clay in Santa Fe


Adobe is a natural building material made from a mix of sand, clay, water and distinct types of organic material, that requires special treatment.




anavalenzuela.com


----------



## jjcarr1 (Jun 14, 2021)

Yeah, but all the details I can find seem focused on putting clay over adobe construction, not how to build up with wood stick construction, and that's the tricky part. With adobe they just trowel over with a scratch coat and final coat. But if I have plasterboard drywall, I'm not sure how I frame/plaster those larger radius edges. And I don't think they put adobe clay over plasterboard.


----------



## jjcarr1 (Jun 14, 2021)

I can't find any examples going from stick construction to that adobe interior look, but they clearly do it a lot in Santa Fe. Exterior is easy, with lots of examples, but not interior.


----------



## Chrismac (Jan 30, 2021)

jjcarr1 said:


> Trying to achieve a look like shown in the image below. On standard stick-framed construction. What I'm curious about is how is the "thick" rounded look framed and drywalled? I have "ideas" on how I could do it, but wanted to see if anyone had real world examples. Basically I'm trying to achieve the "old adobe" look as much as possible on a traditional, stick-framed construction. Are there just larger-radius corner beads available, or am I building this up manually?
> View attachment 41654
> 
> 
> ...





jjcarr1 said:


> Trying to achieve a look like shown in the image below. On standard stick-framed construction. What I'm curious about is how is the "thick" rounded look framed and drywalled? I have "ideas" on how I could do it, but wanted to see if anyone had real world examples. Basically I'm trying to achieve the "old adobe" look as much as possible on a traditional, stick-framed construction. Are there just larger-radius corner beads available, or am I building this up manually?
> View attachment 41654
> 
> 
> ...


I'm from Arizona and we have always gotten a bigger bull nose in plastic or radius and regular drywall mud


----------



## Chrismac (Jan 30, 2021)

It's what we call adobe finish or Santa fe


----------



## jjcarr1 (Jun 14, 2021)

The largest radius corner I can see is 3/4 radius, are they available in larger radius?


----------



## Chrismac (Jan 30, 2021)

Yes 2" and bigger look on line we always got it at ABC supply


----------



## Chrismac (Jan 30, 2021)

It's called bull nose metal or in plastic where are you located at


----------



## jjcarr1 (Jun 14, 2021)

That's probably why I don't see them. I'm in Seattle now, but planning a renovation in Santa Fe. I probably need to find what's available at ABC down there. Up here we get none of that type of stuff.


----------

